# Marriotts Surf Watch - Hilton Head Island SC



## Miss Marty (Jan 24, 2006)

*Marriotts Surf Watch*

The resort is located off Highway 278


----------



## Janette (Jan 24, 2006)

Marty, we are leaving Maine in a couple of hours and will be home in Sun City Hilton Head late tonight. I'll try to give you a call in the next couple of days.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 30, 2006)

*One of the best 3 Bedroom Timeshare Units we ever stayed at*

Marriott`s Surf Watch


----------



## maggie mae (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nice unit!!*

Marty,

Nice looking unit and floor plan!! Tell me, do you own here or did you exchange in? If an exchange may I ask what you traded to acquire a 3 bedroom unit? Is the living room sofa a sofa/sleeper? 

Maggie Mae


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 2, 2006)

*Exchange*

We traded a VA Resort T/S Holiday Week


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 3, 2006)

*One Building Open and the Second Building to Open Soon*

The building that we stayed at was 5 Floors Tall
Had 7 units on each floor for a total of 35 units

The two bedroom unit numbers end in (2-4-5-6)
The 3 bedroom unit numbers are corners 1-3-7

I did not check out the Living Room Sofa to see
if it was a sleep sofa but I am sure the 3 bedroom
will sleep 10  (12 using the sleep sofa if availabe)


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm trying to picture WHERE Surf Watch is and can't quite figure
it out?  It's not in a plantation...is that correct?  Is it near Grande
Ocean?  We saw some getaways there on II & are thinking about
giving it a try!
Thanks, Deb


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 4, 2006)

North end of the island ,Burkes Beach Rd to Fifth Street. We drove all the way down BB Rd beacuse we missed the sign and entrance so we came in the road of the beach on 2nd St.

No where near GO which is the south end. Think more Barony way & Folly Field. It's tucked in there.

http://marriott.com/property/mapandnearbyairports/default.mi?marshaCode=hhhsf&WT_Ref=mi_left


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks PCGirl!  That's a big help....looking forward to trying it out


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Surf Watch HHI*

Deb,

Go to maps.google.com and put in 10 Fifth Street, Hilton Head Island 29928

Here's a link to Surf Watch HHI via google maps


Richard


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 9, 2006)

*Marriott Surf Watch*

Marriott Surf Watch - Hilton Head


----------



## Janette (Feb 9, 2006)

Surf Watch is an easy walk from Barony(about a mile).


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 30, 2006)

*Marriott Surf Watch*

Marriott's SurfWatch - Hilton Head


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 17, 2006)

*Marriott Surf Watch*

November 2006 - The Marriott Surf Watch 
is in the process of building an indoor pool


----------

